# Gender scan tomorrow... Scared



## Melissa_M

We have our gender scan tomorrow and I'm really afraid of feeling disappointed if its another girl :nope: 
Luckily we won't be telling people so I won't have to listen to other people's reactions either way till the baby is born.... But I might need some support on here if its a girl because hubby doesn't really understand :hugs:


----------



## Eleanor ace

Good luck hun, I hope you get your little boy :hugs:


----------



## jennjennxx

good luck hun I really really hope you get your little boy :0) I'm in the same situation and am craving a boy, so I know how you are feeling :hugs: xox


----------



## dollych

Good luck xx


----------



## maybebaby3

My hubby doesn't understand :hugs: we are here for you!


----------



## Melissa_M

Thank-you ladies... I truly just want a healthy little baby, obviously that's first and foremost....but I just have always pictured myself with having at least one of each gender. I really want to experience having a son. 
Plus I really don't want to deal with all the comments when we have a 4th....already people think we're having 3 babies just to get a boy :roll: But we've always wanted 3 or 4 kids, regardless of gender. 
4 little girls would be pretty special and fun, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't long for a boy. 

Thanks for listening - really helps to just go ahead and say it!


----------



## jennjennxx

aww I know exactly what u mean, but saying that 4 girls would be amazing too :0) make Sure u update us when you find out xox


----------



## MelliPaige

We are gonna start TTC soon and I really want a boy, too!
I hope you get your little blue bundle!


----------



## motherofboys

Hope you got your little blue bundle. I'm sure some people must think we went for a 4th just for a girl when I wanted another baby either way, a girl would be the icing on the cake though


----------



## Misscalais

Good luck Hun! Let us know how you go :)


----------



## Melissa_M

It's a girl :) 
I'm not as disappointed as I thought I'd be....she's beautiful :cloud9: I fell in love with her instantly. 
Little bummed I can't go shopping or redecorate, but I got a healthy, gorgeous little girl growing inside of me...hard to feel sorry for myself!!! :D


----------



## Mummy Bean

glad ur feeling better about it...just think ur girls will be best of friends...and u will have ppl to do u hair and makeup for...and keep u trendy lol.


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats on your little girl :) I'm glad you're not too upset about baby being a girl! Your girls will grow up so close I'm sure :)


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations, I'm glad that you are much happier than you thought you'd be


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Congrats hun xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations, glad you feel better than you expected :)


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats on your healthy girl :)


----------



## TwilightAgain

You can still have the fun of redecorating :)

I watch a family on youtube, they've got 3 boys and every pregnancy she has redecorated the nursery a different theme :)

Congrats on your little lady :flower:


----------



## Melissa_M

Then I'd feel bad for not redecorating for my second daughter :dohh: :haha: 

But I will redecorate a bit...I'm so bored with the nursery. 

And I will buy SOME new clothes....I think every baby deserves to have some things that are just their own :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Indeed! And baby girl stuff is so cute! Tho I have bought some cute boy stuff. I gave away a lot of my baby stuff as we weren't going to have any more :dohh: then this surprise bubs has come along! Good excuse for shopping :haha:


----------



## Melissa_M

Babies are the BEST excuse for shopping :lol: 

I'm also really into crochet....so I've found a bunch of newborn baby girl patterns I can't wait to try out :cloud9: Girl clothes really are SO cute.


----------



## maybebaby3

Wish I could crochet!


----------



## motherofboys

I bought a few new bits for each of my boys and will get a few bits for this one if its a boy. I found one of the upsides was I already had all the basics so I could afford to buy just few really nice bits that I wouldn't have been able to afford if I was having a girl and starting over.


----------



## Melissa_M

motherofboys said:


> I bought a few new bits for each of my boys and will get a few bits for this one if its a boy. I found one of the upsides was I already had all the basics so I could afford to buy just few really nice bits that I wouldn't have been able to afford if I was having a girl and starting over.

That's a really good way to look at it :hugs: I hope you get your girl this time :flower:


----------



## motherofboys

Thank you.


----------

